# VHF set-ups



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Now that I am back on the coast , I would like to know what u all are doing for your VHF needs and mountings. I am running an SUV w/o a poling platform and have no plans to put one on sooooo............ ???????

I have somewhat nixed a handheld and leaning to a fixed mount.Need some good ideas for and where to mount a fixed antenna .

thanks


----------

